# weed eater bc2400 problems



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i have a weed eater bc 2400 with numerous problems. first of all i was using it and it stopped, only to find that all the gas lines were rotten. i routed all new gas lines on it and now it wont go. its no gettin enough gas to keep it going. i even bypassed the primer bulb (which was cracked) and still wont suck enough gas. what i want to know is if the thing on the end of the gas line in the tank is supposed to be hanging by the gas line or if it is supposed to be lying in the bottom of the tank. thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Lying in the bottom of the tank so it can pick up fuel at any angle. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

is it alright if the holes in the fuel tank are bigger than the lines, wht problems will i run into (other than alittle gas comin out) with it. will the primer bulb being cracked make it suck to much air and not run right, thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You are creating yourself a very bad headache, the end results being a useable product in the trash. Replace the primer, get the proper fuel lines and you will experience much better results. On a lot of small 2-cycle's pressure builds in the tank to assist in fuel flow(most with tank below the carb), having a cracked primer is the same as a bad fuel line. Air leaks create a lot of problems in small 2-cycle engines. So on your question, I go with a no and a yes. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i bought the proper fuel lines, the guy that worked on it before me was the one that put the wrong fuel lines on it and ended up drilling it out, so when i put the proper lines in it they were a slight bit smaller and alittle gas leaks around the lines if upside down, im gonna replace the primer buld but i want to know if the proper lines (which are smaller than the holes someone drilled) are gonna casue me problems becasue they aren't sealing right, thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Measure your fuel line to see if it is 5mm or 6mm in diameter(engine repair/service should have a guage to do that), if it is 5mm you can replace it with the 6mm(Stihl uses 6mm fuel line) and maybe solve the leakage problem. It worked on my old IDC 580 trimmer. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

alright ill try that, come to figure out, i called the guy and he messed with the carb setting, what is a starting point on these carbs as far as adjustmenst,, its a walbro. it has a high and low setting. thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

For type WT I think the high is 1 1/4 from seat and the low is 1 1/4 from seat. One of the big boys will correct me if I am too far wrong. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Go to www.walbro.com then select "service/aftermarket", in middle of upper screen, then select "manuals" then enter the carb type and you will get more info than you want to read. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

alright then, thanks for the help, i got the gas line on and the carb set to what its supposed to be, now im waiting for the primer bulb, thanks


----------



## Loganlion42 (May 28, 2011)

*bc 2400*

guys seriously i have one one year the bulb creaked rotted off and yet i could still crank it even with out the primer and it to work better not i had to peice together a new fuel line and just bypassed the bulb and switched to carp to another model by the same company which where compatable haven't started her up yet but i have started haveing a problem with the pull cord not retracting all the way and i was just in that housing yesterday and found nothing wrong with it except for the obious i had to reattach the string


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Logan, no offense but please use proper grammar when posting, I got a headache just from looking at your post. 
I don't understand why you would go through all the work switching the carburetor, when a replacement primer bulb is like $3 from a local shop. As far as the pull cord not retracting, it may be due to a build up of dirt around the recoil mechanism, some WD-40 should help, unless you have a worn out spring or someone has taken it apart and not properly put it back together.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

justin3 said:


> Logan, no offense but please use proper grammar when posting, I got a headache just from looking at your post.
> I don't understand why you would go through all the work switching the carburetor, when a replacement primer bulb is like $3 from a local shop. As far as the pull cord not retracting, it may be due to a build up of dirt around the recoil mechanism, some WD-40 should help, unless you have a worn out spring or someone has taken it apart and not properly put it back together.


Justin
Be nice, everyone posting on the forum is not from the USA and may have difficulty with the language. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

Uh Geo...
he's from *Connecticut!... :freak::tongue:*


----------

